Ask HN: How to deal with anxiety and fear of loosing your job? - codesternews
======
nobodyandproud
Live beneath your means and build towards a multi-year buffer. This is
definitely possible if you’re making a SWE income or better, as long your
housing cost is kept in check. Your fear will reassure you that you don’t need
to keep-up with the Jones’

Furthermore, take that fear and use it to your advantage: Train for your next
job, make your work better, etc.

Finally, don’t compromise on your health if you choose this path: Eat healthy,
do go to the gym, etc.

------
grafelic
To alleviate the anxiety a bit, ensure that you have a 3 month with no income
buffer.

------
llampx
More context needed. Why are you in fear of losing your job?

